# Need help with injector sizes



## BrandtPeterson (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a bone stock ka24e sohc in my 240sx and some bad injectors, i have a set of 265 cc injectors for it but i have no clue wat the stock size is so is it ok to put these 265cc injectors in to it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

KA24E and KA24DE motors use 270cc fuel injectors. The 265's might cause the injector duty cycle to rise, causing possible overheating; just a guess.


----------

